# Homelite Backpack blower problem



## Buddie (May 28, 2009)

I have a Homelite Mightylite backpack blower. Just recently, it quit running right after starting up. I have replaced the spark plug and carburetor with no results. I also found a frayed wire in the electrical system and fixed that. Everything on the engine seems tight with no loose parts. The spark plug gives a spark. However, the engine seems to have no life at all. It does not even sputter when it is pulled. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Check that the fuel lines are not leaking, it may have broken off in the tank. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

I bought one new from Homedepot on special for $99. I know why now. Out of the box it had bad bog on throdle-up and was hard to start. I heard the new carb specs made them run poorly. Might try to get the carb readjusted. I ended-up returning mine, since I could not get it to run right brand new.


----------

